# Reconnaisance Course/ Advanced Reconnaisance Course



## PAMWE (26 Apr 2005)

I was wondering if someone could tell me about the Reconnaissance Course/ Advanced Reconnaissance Course?   How long, what does it cover, physical test, where, etc.  Thank you.


----------



## TCBF (26 Apr 2005)

PM Recce41


----------



## PAMWE (26 Apr 2005)

PM Recce 41?


----------



## Chainsaw (26 Apr 2005)

Means send a private msg to Recce41 with your question


----------



## PAMWE (27 Apr 2005)

How do you send a message without an e-mail address?


----------



## ImanIdiot (27 Apr 2005)

You just failed your recce course.


----------



## glock17 (28 Apr 2005)

Oh that's harsh, hilarious but harsh.

" six one alpha, out"


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Apr 2005)

MasterPrivate said:
			
		

> You just failed your recce course.



Reminds me of our DP1.

MCpl, could you point me in the direction of the garbage?

_Ya know what? How about you transfer to the Infantry. You want to be Recce....LOOK FOR IT!_


----------



## TCBF (28 Apr 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1713/post-146070.html#msg146070

Go to the above msg link, it is from recce41. Put your cursor in the little green balloon - under his number of posts line - that gives you a "send a message" box,   then PM Recce41.


----------



## PAMWE (28 Apr 2005)

Thank you for the help TCBF, much appreciated.


----------



## TCBF (28 Apr 2005)

Ha! You say that now. You don't know Recce41! ;D


----------



## PAMWE (5 May 2005)

No such luck.... no one has taken the Infantry Recce Course recently.....


----------



## B.McTeer (5 May 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Reminds me of our DP1.
> 
> MCpl, could you point me in the direction of the garbage?
> 
> _Ya know what? How about you transfer to the Infantry. You want to be Recce....LOOK FOR IT!_




LMAO thats great hahahahha


----------



## Standards (5 May 2005)

Basic Recce Patrolman - 22 training days (both Regular and Reserve versions) taught at unit level.  Prerequisites: DP 1 Infantry (Pte), ATCIS Op (comms course) and current swim/medical/fitness tests.

Advanced Recce - ? training days (no info on the site) taught at the Infantry School, Gagetown.  Prerequisites of the top of my head: DP 2B Infantry (MCpl), Basic Recce Patrolman and current swim/medical/fitness test.


----------



## PAMWE (6 May 2005)

Thank you very much for the information.  I'll begin to enquire more at the unit level.  

Pamwe Chete!


----------



## Gayson (12 May 2005)

Is it possible for armoured recce soldiers to take these courses?


----------



## Standards (12 May 2005)

By the TP all students are to be Infantry.  However, I know other combat arms trades have taken the Basic Recce Patrolman's Course in the past.  I am not aware of any non-infanteers doing the Advanced Recce Course (which is 40 training days).


----------

